
Standing on Distributed Shoulders of Giants (2016) - dedalus
https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2953944
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11902587](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11902587).

